# OnStar "My Link" phone app....



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Those using the OnStar "My Link" app. for smart phones: Did anyone have problems at first getting the Cruze to report the data to the system? I've downloaded the app and performed the activation steps....*still waiting for* *the data* to be displayed on the app. We have received a diagnostic print out on-line from OnStar with no problems. I did contact OnStar and they said the problem is being sent to techs to check out. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced any activation quirks? I will update this as the problem is resolved. It's probably something *I *didn't do correctly!


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

My Cruze synced up right away with the OnStar Mylink app, but it took a day or two to be recognized by the MyChevrolet app. It looks like sometimes it can take a day or two for a VIN to be registered as "sold" and the apps are looking for this before they connect. Give a day and see if it will connect then.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Thanks*...I'll do just that. The wife said that the car started remotely by phone ok this afternoon, but still no data showing up.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The dta is generates is always "old" for me, seems it randomly generates. 
When you open the Onstar app, there's a small "refresh" button at the very top, if you click that it will refresh the data


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

I use a droid to run the app and have had no issues. Activation went smooth and data comes in after hitting the refresh.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Thank You!!*

Love this Forum. Shawn672, _*thanks*_ for the heads up on the* refresh* button at the top of the home screen. I touched the symbol, it made me sign back in the app., downloaded and displayed perfectly! (I had a feeling it would be something I didn't do)


----------



## cruzetroy (Dec 14, 2010)

Anyone know if there will be an app for Blackberrys. I bought the new Blackberry Torch two weeks before I bought my new Cruze. I probably would have upgraded to a Droid if I knew this app was available and I wouldn't be able to use it with my Blackberry.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

cruzetroy said:


> Anyone know if there will be an app for Blackberrys. I bought the new Blackberry Torch two weeks before I bought my new Cruze. I probably would have upgraded to a Droid if I knew this app was available and I wouldn't be able to use it with my Blackberry.


Back in Jan. of 2010 Onstar showed off a demonstration of an Android, Apple, and Blackberry app. 

In (I believe) June, they launched the app on Android and Apple OS. There hasn't been word from Onstar about BB since last Jan. but some people speculated it might coincide with the 2.0 launch, no clue what version is out now or when the next version might come out


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Current version of the App (for iOS anyway) is 1.0.8, which was released last week I think. Not sure if that's much of an indicator though....


----------



## Copasetic (Oct 24, 2012)

I was able to sync my phone (Samsung Fascinate Galaxy S), but it will NOT download my contacts like the dealer said it would.


----------



## longmw (Jun 22, 2011)

I installed Remotelink (V1.3.0.483) on a Blackberry 9810 (Torch). Apparently the app requires BB's OS7 and will not run on BB's with OS6 and lower. Most functions work well with the exception of the Dashboard where the data is always in English (miles & MPG) when Metric is specified in the settings. Also, the TPMS data does not display at all. I've contacted Onstar Customer Care but no resolution is available. I tried re-installing the app to see if it had been compromised but no difference. Has anyone experienced the same problem and have a resolution? This could very well be an issue with living north of the 49th parallel and having selected Metric.


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

Love the app.
Just today was in a hurry into the Black Friday specials, forgot to lock the doors.Standing in the mall run the app lock the doors getting that confirm locked doors was nice to see:eusa_clap:

Besides the fact my wife uses it ever night at work starting the car from her desk:th_coolio:


----------



## OnStar Advisor (Oct 23, 2012)

longmw said:


> I installed Remotelink (V1.3.0.483) on a Blackberry 9810 (Torch). Apparently the app requires BB's OS7 and will not run on BB's with OS6 and lower. Most functions work well with the exception of the Dashboard where the data is always in English (miles & MPG) when Metric is specified in the settings. Also, the TPMS data does not display at all. I've contacted Onstar Customer Care but no resolution is available. I tried re-installing the app to see if it had been compromised but no difference. Has anyone experienced the same problem and have a resolution? This could very well be an issue with living north of the 49th parallel and having selected Metric.



Sorry for the inconvenience longmw. The Remotelink app is only supported by OS7 or higher. Here's a link for more information about the software. Free OnStar RemoteLink - Download OnStar RemoteLink - Free Apps from BlackBerry App World Hope this helps!

-Jessica, OnStar Advisor
Social Media Team


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

I just wish their was an app for Windows phone 7/8


----------



## longmw (Jun 22, 2011)

Jessica,,,,, my point is that the BB 9810 has OS7 and I still have issues that can't be resolved.


----------



## misterbill (Oct 29, 2012)

The "Dashboard" isn't working on ver. 1.6.0 (597) for Android either. It's been a month now.
It looks like we are all waiting for a fix.

Bill


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

are we not supposed to see the fuel level on this app?


----------



## OnStar Advisor (Oct 23, 2012)

longmw, 

Sorry for the confusion. In the RemoteLink app at the bottom of the screen, if you scroll all the way to the right there will be a Settings option. This is where you can change it to Metric. As far as the TPMS data I can check into your vehicle settings to see if that is available for your specific model, can you send me a PM with your account number or the last 8 of your VIN.

-Jessica, OnStar Advisor
Social Media Team


----------



## OnStar Advisor (Oct 23, 2012)

Ru5ty & misterball, 

I'm sorry to hear that your app isn't working properly. The Dashboard should update after you select the refresh icon in the top left corner. It will provide the Tank Level percentage, Fuel Remaining (in Gallons), Fuel Range (in Miles), and Oil Life Remaining. 

If you have any other questions, could you send me a PM with the details on what's incorrect, any messages you may have received when attempting to update, the type of phone and operating system with version and the account number they are associated with. I would be happy to check into it and see if I can get them corrected for you. 

-Jessica, OnStar Advisor
Social Media Team


----------



## longmw (Jun 22, 2011)

Jessica:

First, my accolades to OnStar and you personally as part of the OnStar Social Media Team for monitoring this forum and assisting where possible.

I had tried to change the settings multiple times to switch to Metric but the settings would not change. Yesterday I reinstalled the app and successfully changed the settings to Metric. I immediately went to the Dashboard and updated the data,,,,,, metric data appeared. Nice & Thanks. 

Regarding the TPMS, I will PM you my VIN, account number and recent details. I certainly hope we're as successful with this. 

Michael


----------



## OnStar Advisor (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you longmw!

I'm glad your settings updated correctly. When I receive your PM I will check into the TPMS for you and do what I can to help. 

-Jessica, OnStar Advisor
Social Media Team


----------



## longmw (Jun 22, 2011)

Found On Star Remote Link on BlackBerry World for my Z10 yesterday. Surprise,,,,, it worked first attempt after downloading. Finally!!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

longmw said:


> Found On Star Remote Link on BlackBerry World for my Z10 yesterday. Surprise,,,,, it worked first attempt after downloading. Finally!!


Glad it works. It's a great app when it works especially if you have an automatic with remote start. You just start the car and don't have to see it start like with the key fob. 

I guess it's come along since the thread started. I refresh and it's almost instant data. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## DARRYLZO6 (Oct 27, 2013)

Mine linked up right away. Its a pretty cool feature.


----------

